# Bearded Dragon & Kitty



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

This is Buddy, he is about 1 1/2 years old and he is a boss. He's got the attitude of a king, we call him Starswell - as he acts like a little celebrity. 

He is raw fed, he eats mice, fresh vegetables and fruit, superworms every now and then, sometimes crickets but it's getting rare now that he accepts them, and dubias (big roaches) We don't give him many butterworms, I'm afraid he will become addicted. He sunbathes on the window for at least five hours of the day with it open. I think that all lizards who need UVB and lots of heat should get natural sunlight for a good portion of their day. Buddy has free access of my room most of the time and a 6 x 4 x 3 foot cage but he acts like he always wants to get out and it isn't enough room for him so he's constantly attempting to escape. 


































And this is where I caught Liam this morning.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Dubias ughhhgh I can not stand them haha. Do you breed your own, because If not, you should, it is so easy. I just can't deal with the way they look and how huge they get.. thats right, I am a baby. Cute little beardy though! I have crested geckos and used to be big in the breeding business until college and the dog. Now I just have a few as pets. Reptiles are really neat, but I have always heard that bearded dragons are the puppy dog of the reptile world.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, he is like a puppy! He follows me and the dogs around the house when I let him roam and I'm almost positive he knows his name or at least the tone of voice we always use when we say it. My leapord geckos are extremely friendly as well.

I have not bred dubias, I'm scared of them too. D: I've bred crickets but they are dirty things and so gross. Super worms are ridiculously easy to breed as well and they multiply fast but they take a while to grow. I buy my insects in bulk..When we had a veiled chameleon and Buddy was growing up it got expensive buying them at petstores!

edit: When he was growing up from a hatchling he would eat easily 100 crickets a day, more if I were to let him eat all he wanted...I was always scared of impaction so I tried spreading out his meals.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Crickets are so gross to breed, trust me I know as well. Give Dubias a try for sure... I hear it is sooo easy to have them breed. I know they can get expensive.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, what a beautiful, healthy looking beardie! He sounds like quite the character. And your kitty is absolutely gorgeous and fluffy and huggable!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

He is absolutely healthy! I don't think he will ever be a fat beardie, he is extremely active and gets tons of exercise! We are going to build him a giant outdoor cage so when I'm doing yard work he can get natural sunlight in the summer time. I love him so much, he is such a character, there is so much personality packed into such a little creature.

And lol, Liam is so fluffy. I hope he sheds out for the summer, he looks like a total hood rat when he sheds out though, way skinnier looking and more sleek.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh man, that's awesome! When you build it you must post pics!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I will! It's going to be really awesome, I'm so excited for it. I think natural sunlight is just the best way for a lizard to soak up UVB. Unfortunately, I've taken Buddy outside so many times that he plots escapes to the back door now and I have to be really careful. I know he just wants to be wild, but it isn't too safe outside for a lizard. ]:


----------

